

Robot See, Robot Do - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2009/05/22/robot-see-robot-do/

======
GTanaka
Though interesting to watch, this is undoubtedly the same method that has been
implemented in surgical robotics for years and is little more than a series of
go-to-point operations. The fact that both the slave and the masters are of
the same general design even makes inverse kinematics unnecessary.

